# [SOLVED] TP-LINK TL-WR740N doesn't get IP through WAN.



## knds

All I can tell you about my internet connection is that I have a kinda white box looking antenna, which is connected by a rj45 to this ghetto looking modem thingy - imgur: the simple image sharer (the other cable obviously gets plugged in the computer).
it is not a mac adress thing, cause I can plug that cable in any pc I want and it is going to get an ip through DCHP in a matter of seconds. Here is a picture from the router cp - http://i.imgur.com/5zAzV.jpg

ipconfig all without router connected


Code:


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\wmd>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : wmd-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E
 Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-1D-0E-3C-C9
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2157:dc5b:3cd2:ce81%12(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : otrdiena, 2011. gada 4. oktobrī 22:15:47
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : piektdiena, 2011. gada 7. oktobrī 22:15:4
7
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251667485
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-F2-7F-15-00-24-1D-0E-3C-C9

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 83.136.136.161
                                       83.136.136.162
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{7D0801B2-A74F-4CDD-AA86-DB6FAF32C2B0}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:144e:1083:aaf0:e3c(Prefe
rred)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::144e:1083:aaf0:e3c%11(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\wmd>

Friend of mine connected another pc to this internet some time ago using somekind of wan bridge/lan bridge option on his asus router, but I can't find anything equivalent on mine. Had the exact same issue when trying to connect the router by conventional means.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: TP-LINK TL-WR740N doesn't get IP through WAN.*

ipconfig all without router connected
192.168.1.1

Are you sure about that "without" the router connected??? You are getting a commonly supplied router lan ip.

if this is the ip a pc gets when connected to just the isp cable the lan side of the router needs to be set to 192.168.0.1 so the router can route. Otherwise if both wan and lan are x.x.1.x no routing can take place.

You say its not a mac address thing but why don't you try cloning a workstations mac to the router to see if it will work?

Otherwise I have no idea why the isp is not giving the router a ip if its not based on mac address.


----------



## knds

*Re: TP-LINK TL-WR740N doesn't get IP through WAN.*

might be this exact problem, when the antenna thingy is acting like router itself - http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f135/solved-tenda-w307r-wimax-internet-603886.html

cloned mac, nothing happened. Will try to do more when I get back from work.


----------



## knds

*Re: TP-LINK TL-WR740N doesn't get IP through WAN.*



> lets see an ipconfig /all from the main router supplied by the ISP
> 
> 
> *------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> * ipconfig /all *
> If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
> 
> We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here
> 
> Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):
> 
> In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:
> 
> _Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._
> 
> * ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *
> 
> It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.
> 
> Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
> to do that:
> From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all*
> all the text will be highlighted
> Next
> From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
> Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste*
> *------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> *------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together
> 
> * Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together *
> Shamelessly stolen from a John Will Post
> 
> *Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._
> 
> Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.
> 
> _*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_
> 
> Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.
> 
> Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.
> 
> Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!
> 
> This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).
> 
> For reference, here's a link to a  Typical example config using a Netgear router


thanks etaf from this thread http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f135/solved-tenda-w307r-wimax-internet-603886.html

changed router lan ip, connected antenna rj45 to lan1, pc to lan2, turned off dchp and boom - pc and laptop work fine.


----------

